# colour scheme?



## 08marchbean

Is everyone having a colour scheme? what is it and how did you pick! 

I cant decide! my fav colour is purple but i dont think i want thatr as my colours, so have NO idea what to pick. 

Are you matching the flowers/dresses/ties etc? and how do you get an exact match??]
:flower:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Im having yellow and white. Yellow is my fave colour and we are getting married in spring. Going to have the flowers white and yellow, the bridesmaids in yellow and flower girls in white, the ties will be yellow. Not exactly sure how it all matches really! Dont forget there are lots of shades of most colours. Yellow is my fave colour but im having light yellow, not dark or bright.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I did an olive green with ivory and black.


----------



## cupcakekate

i'm having cadburys purple and silver. it's easier than you think to match things up, this was really important to me because i HATE lilac so i didn't want any other purple than the one i wanted! cadbury purple is realllllyyy popular for weddings at mo so you'd probs find loads :)


----------



## 08marchbean

Thanks girls! I am had a chat to OH last night about the options i had come up with and he liked blue, sort of tiffany blue/cyan so i think that one is in the running! Going to see our venue on sat tho and speak tot he florest next week so will decide after that. Dont want a nightmare finding flowers and dresses if its an awkward colour! 
cupcakekate- I love purple but my SIL had a purple theme at her wedding last year and Id feel bad choosing it even if it was a different shade!


----------



## cupcakekate

08marchbean said:


> Thanks girls! I am had a chat to OH last night about the options i had come up with and he liked blue, sort of tiffany blue/cyan so i think that one is in the running! Going to see our venue on sat tho and speak tot he florest next week so will decide after that. Dont want a nightmare finding flowers and dresses if its an awkward colour!
> cupcakekate- I love purple but my SIL had a purple theme at her wedding last year and Id feel bad choosing it even if it was a different shade!

blue sounds lovely! i said royal blue orginally but my OH was like no thats like bham city lol (hes an aston villa supporter)! completely understand about the purple, i'd feel the same! luckily my SIL had ivory and sage green in july :flower: good luck at the venue!


----------



## Lou+Bubs

We are having plum. we originally was going to have silver and purple, but changed it when we found the bridesmaid dresses.


----------



## 08marchbean

cupcakekate said:


> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! I am had a chat to OH last night about the options i had come up with and he liked blue, sort of tiffany blue/cyan so i think that one is in the running! Going to see our venue on sat tho and speak tot he florest next week so will decide after that. Dont want a nightmare finding flowers and dresses if its an awkward colour!
> cupcakekate- I love purple but my SIL had a purple theme at her wedding last year and Id feel bad choosing it even if it was a different shade!
> 
> blue sounds lovely! i said royal blue orginally but my OH was like no thats like bham city lol (hes an aston villa supporter)! completely understand about the purple, i'd feel the same! luckily my SIL had ivory and sage green in july :flower: good luck at the venue!Click to expand...

Lol, men and their football!! :haha: Thankyou, Im so exited to see it, I hope its as nice as the pics!


----------



## xkirstyx

i had purple and silver ill get pics up wen kids in bed x


----------



## michyk84

turquoise & white for us as matches in to the colours of our fav touring car team (how we met through following them & wedding has a motorsport theme


----------



## Hayley90

mine is white/cream/nude!

x


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Fuschia and lime green :)


----------



## 08marchbean

Hayley90 said:


> mine is white/cream/nude!
> 
> x

I was tempted to go with this! I think it looks lovely, But think OH wants a 'colour'


----------



## 08marchbean

TaylorsMummyx said:


> Fuschia and lime green :)

Oooh, nice, I have seen green,oink and orange together, looks ace!


----------



## Hayley90

08marchbean said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> mine is white/cream/nude!
> 
> x
> 
> I was tempted to go with this! I think it looks lovely, But think OH wants a 'colour'Click to expand...

Lucky for me, OH wasn't fussed! I had to find something to match his army uniform, which meant navy or red :wacko: we both didnt like those, so went with 'plain' instead. Now, were getting married abroad so i bet he wont even wear the uniform :lol:


----------



## mrswhitetobe

I'm having black, ivory and gold and getting married in january :)


----------



## Feltzy

Originally we wanted sage green. Only problem is we're on a budget for bridesmaid dresses and need to get them from the high street which leaves me extremely limited with choice. We also liked midnight blue and there are LOADS of dresses on the high street in this colour so I'm trying to persuade OH to go with that!


----------



## BleedingBlack

Ours is Black, Olive Drab Green & Midnight Blue with accents of Dark Red. Our wedding is a USMC theme with touches of Ford Mustangs.


----------



## Erinsmummy

We have just changed our theme lol! Well we were having yellow and white, now we are having yellow white and black! I found having just yellow was really limiting, so i wanted to change it to black but OH said no to that, so i suggested black aswell as yellow and he agreed!


----------



## Julymom2be

Royal Blue and Silver - it's a winter wedding


----------



## RedRose19

i dont think mine reallt goes during the summer but i dont care :lol:

were having claret (red) and cream/white my mom says its bad luck to have red and white so im calling it cream to keep her happy :lol:


----------



## missZOEEx

we're going with yellow & purple. :)


----------



## Jess11

We had ivory and cadburys purple :thumbup:


----------



## baby.love

It will either be, Ivory/Black & purple or Ivory/Black & hot pink... :)


----------



## 08marchbean

all sounds lovely laides! We have decided on dark saphire blue and ivory. :)


----------



## toffee87

Dusty rose colour :)


----------



## PinkEmily

Cadburys purple over here too! :)


----------



## Kiki1993

We are having red as its our favourite colour (and my mums), sister (BM) loves it, and its my OH and brothers football team colour :blush: .. its not in anyway footbal related in the actual wedding though! I hate football haha x


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Purple. Luke the purple quality streets


----------



## can2012

I'm having red (cause it is my favorite color) and black. 
I just picked a shade of red that the maid of honor dress and the groomsman's tie could match.


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh!!! this has been one of the most difficult decisions for me to make. OH doesn't really mind what colour. 
I have gone through all sorts of colours - from Cadbury Purple, Yellow, Pastels, Hot Pink to Sage Green. 
I think for now I have settled on Chocolate Brown with pastel colours. 
Seeing that the wedding is the week after Easter I thought an Easter theme might be a quirky touch.


----------



## jms895

Love aubergine and cadbury purple also berry/burgundy :) xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Ours is ''tiffany blue and ivory'' though saying that its really just light blue :lol: I might use bits of silver too for the tables :)


----------



## 08marchbean

dani_tinks said:


> Ours is ''tiffany blue and ivory'' though saying that its really just light blue :lol: I might use bits of silver too for the tables :)

nice :thumbup: this was our original choice but we have since changed it to a dark, petrol kind of blue and ivory as i felt it went better with the time of year.


----------



## Charlotte-j

We are having royal blue and white :)


----------



## dani_tinks

08marchbean said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> Ours is ''tiffany blue and ivory'' though saying that its really just light blue :lol: I might use bits of silver too for the tables :)
> 
> nice :thumbup: this was our original choice but we have since changed it to a dark, petrol kind of blue and ivory as i felt it went better with the time of year.Click to expand...

Aw, thatll look lovely. Ours doesnt really go with the time of year (september) buuut, it goes so perfectly with our venue :cloud9:


----------



## Feltzy

We've made our final decision now of midnight blue and silver. They're not summer colours but we don't really care lol. The BM's have got their dresses which are midnight blue and accessories such as shoes, hairpiece, jewellery etc will all be silver.


----------



## 08marchbean

dani_tinks said:


> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> Ours is ''tiffany blue and ivory'' though saying that its really just light blue :lol: I might use bits of silver too for the tables :)
> 
> nice :thumbup: this was our original choice but we have since changed it to a dark, petrol kind of blue and ivory as i felt it went better with the time of year.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, thatll look lovely. Ours doesnt really go with the time of year (september) buuut, it goes so perfectly with our venue :cloud9:Click to expand...

yeah got to match the venue aswell!our iriginal venue had lots of red and dark wood.i was having a nightmare trying to find a colour to go! Changed venue now so its fine.where ugetting married?


----------

